# This may be  a stupid question, but what does FIVR "[ ] Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" do ???



## (00) (Feb 24, 2021)

This may be  a stupid question, but what does FIVR "[ ] Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" do ???

Should this be [Checked] or [Unchecked] ?

Does it even work on the Intel i7-10750H ?

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 24, 2021)

(00) said:


> Does it even work on the Intel i7-10750H ?


Intel CPUs use 3 unique sets of turbo power limits. The primary turbo power limits can be adjusted in the ThrottleStop TPL window. The secondary set can be locked and disabled by using the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. Checking the Disable and Lock box will also disable a couple of other power throttling methods.

Many laptops do not use any of these extra throttling methods. If your laptop does not use these secondary power throttling methods, there is no need to check the Disable and Lock option in ThrottleStop. It never hurts to check the Disable and Lock box so I always recommend checking it. Having layer upon layer of throttling methods all interfering with each other is pointless so best to disable as many of these extra methods as possible.


----------



## (00) (Feb 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Intel CPUs use 3 unique sets of turbo power limits. The primary turbo power limits can be adjusted in the ThrottleStop TPL window. The secondary set can be locked and disabled by using the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. Checking the Disable and Lock box will also disable a couple of other power throttling methods.
> 
> Many laptops do not use any of these extra throttling methods. If your laptop does not use these secondary power throttling methods, there is no need to check the Disable and Lock option in ThrottleStop. It never hurts to check the Disable and Lock box so I always recommend checking it. Having layer upon layer of throttling methods all interfering with each other is pointless so best to disable as many of these extra methods as possible.



m(_ _)m Arigato Sensei.

(00)


----------

